# Real Ghost Caught on Film



## Dalia

Bonsoir, CNN a ghost at high school.


----------



## Ringel05

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, CNN a ghost at high school.


Do you realize how many actual explanations for that?  Video ghost images are not that uncommon on monitors and can be fixed.


----------



## Dalia

Yes, i know they may be a simple explanation. but there the fact that nobody seem to believe in ghost until they see one.


----------



## norwegen

Great googly moogly!  Dead Democrats _do_ exist.


----------



## Ringel05

Dalia said:


> Yes, i know they may be a simple explanation. but there the fact that nobody seem to believe in ghost until they see one.


Go ahead and believe in ghosts if you want, like I said ghost images on video monitors is very common.  Motion blur and slow pixel transition times are the usual culprits and typically happens with older or cheaper monitors.


----------



## B. Kidd

*It is a F'ing ghost!.....
*
It looks very similar to the one I saw in a condo I was staying at in Rosarito Beach, Mex. years ago.

Was actually harmless, as unlike aliens, ghosts do not probe.


----------



## Dalia

Ringel05 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i know they may be a simple explanation. but there the fact that nobody seem to believe in ghost until they see one.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and believe in ghosts if you want, like I said ghost images on video monitors is very common.  Motion blur and slow pixel transition times are the usual culprits and typically happens with older or cheaper monitors.
Click to expand...

Merci, i did see something in the past :
ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
What it was well it was paranormal if you did not have that kind of experience you can't understand.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

norwegen said:


> Great googly moogly!  Dead Democrats _do_ exist.



  He was just late getting to the polls....


----------



## Ringel05

Dalia said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i know they may be a simple explanation. but there the fact that nobody seem to believe in ghost until they see one.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and believe in ghosts if you want, like I said ghost images on video monitors is very common.  Motion blur and slow pixel transition times are the usual culprits and typically happens with older or cheaper monitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merci, i did see something in the past :
> ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> What it was well it was paranormal if you did not have that kind of experience you can't understand.
Click to expand...

You saw something, whether it was a ghost or not is a matter for scientific exploration.


----------



## B. Kidd

Ringel05 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i know they may be a simple explanation. but there the fact that nobody seem to believe in ghost until they see one.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and believe in ghosts if you want, like I said ghost images on video monitors is very common.  Motion blur and slow pixel transition times are the usual culprits and typically happens with older or cheaper monitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merci, i did see something in the past :
> ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> What it was well it was paranormal if you did not have that kind of experience you can't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saw something, whether it was a ghost or not is a matter for scientific exploration.
Click to expand...


So are colonoscopies...........


----------



## skye

They always catch ghosts on films.

Never aliens.  Meh!

Why is that? Not fair!

I want to encounter an extraterrestrial for a change....a flying saucer....something!


----------



## Ringel05

B. Kidd said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i know they may be a simple explanation. but there the fact that nobody seem to believe in ghost until they see one.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and believe in ghosts if you want, like I said ghost images on video monitors is very common.  Motion blur and slow pixel transition times are the usual culprits and typically happens with older or cheaper monitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merci, i did see something in the past :
> ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> What it was well it was paranormal if you did not have that kind of experience you can't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saw something, whether it was a ghost or not is a matter for scientific exploration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are colonoscopies...........
Click to expand...

That would be medical exploration.......  Or gay barebacking.........  Depends on one's proclivities or health needs......


----------



## B. Kidd

skye said:


> They always catch ghosts on films.
> 
> Never aliens.  Meh!
> 
> Why is that? Not fair!
> 
> I want to encounter an extraterrestrial for a change....a flying saucer....something!



No you don't. Even tho' the probings are painless, it leaves one feeling unsettled.


----------



## Ringel05

skye said:


> They always catch ghosts on films.
> 
> Never aliens.  Meh!
> 
> Why is that? Not fair!
> 
> I want to encounter an extraterrestrial for a change....a flying saucer....something!


----------



## Dalia

Ringel05 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i know they may be a simple explanation. but there the fact that nobody seem to believe in ghost until they see one.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and believe in ghosts if you want, like I said ghost images on video monitors is very common.  Motion blur and slow pixel transition times are the usual culprits and typically happens with older or cheaper monitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merci, i did see something in the past :
> ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> What it was well it was paranormal if you did not have that kind of experience you can't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saw something, whether it was a ghost or not is a matter for scientific exploration.
Click to expand...

i agree, i always say i don't know what i saw, i mean what is a ghost ? i know someone ( un scientifique paranormal) who help try to find out who was the woman that i saw we don't have a name or a explanation so far.


----------



## skye

Ringel05 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> They always catch ghosts on films.
> 
> Never aliens.  Meh!
> 
> Why is that? Not fair!
> 
> I want to encounter an extraterrestrial for a change....a flying saucer....something!
Click to expand...






That's a Grey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   from the  dwarf galaxy    Zeta Reticulum. ^^^


----------



## 007

Ghost are real, I've seen them and captured video of them myself along with many EVP's, and 3:00AM, for reasons I can't explain, is the hour they're most active.

Go to Virginia City, NV. Stay a night in the Silver Queen in room 101, then get back to me...


----------



## SYTFE

That is actually quite interesting footage.  Wow.


----------



## Dalia

SYTFE said:


> That is actually quite interesting footage.  Wow.


Wow what are you saying a real Wow or it is humor ?


----------



## SYTFE

Dalia said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is actually quite interesting footage.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what are you saying a real Wow or it is humor ?
Click to expand...


Real wow, my French croissant.  That footage really is bizarre.


----------



## Dalia

skye said:


> They always catch ghosts on films.
> 
> Never aliens.  Meh!
> 
> Why is that? Not fair!
> 
> I want to encounter an extraterrestrial for a change....a flying saucer....something!


I create a thread about alien 

UFO gray alien Extraterrestrial in Cibolo Texas USA


----------



## Dalia

I don't like CNN i think it is the first time that they present a case like this one but there is something bizarre on this vidéo but could it be a reflection coming from the other side of the room ?


----------



## Death Angel

Ringel05 said:


> You saw something, whether it was a ghost or not is a matter for scientific exploration.


"Science" can't explain the spiritual. I've seen things that have scared the crap out of me. She's right. If you've never experienced it, you can't understand.


----------



## Death Angel

007 said:


> Ghost are real, I've seen them and captured video of them myself along with many EVP's, and 3:00AM, for reasons I can't explain, is the hour they're most active.


That was my experience. Most of my encounters were at 3:00 am. I didn't know it was common with others.


----------



## Ringel05

Death Angel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saw something, whether it was a ghost or not is a matter for scientific exploration.
> 
> 
> 
> "Science" can't explain the spiritual. I've seen things that have scared the crap out of me. She's right. If you've never experienced it, you can't understand.
Click to expand...

I've seen and felt things that scare the crap out of me, but I know there's a rational scientific explanation.  If you want to call em ghosts then it's no skin off of my nose.


----------



## Death Angel

I believe in spirits, not the ghosts of dead people. Angels and demons. The dead are asleep, awaiting the resurrection from the dead.


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> I believe in spirits, not the ghosts of dead people. Angels and demons. The dead are asleep, awaiting the resurrection from the dead.


I do not understand your definition ... could you explain more ?


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> I do not understand your definition ... could you explain more ?


Fallen angels (demons) live on the earth. They play games with Man.

Have you ever seen "shadowmen"? Just curious. They seem to be common. Those are demons.


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand your definition ... could you explain more ?
> 
> 
> 
> Fallen angels (demons) live on the earth. They play games with Man.
> 
> Have you ever seen "shadowmen"? Just curious. They seem to be common. Those are demons.
Click to expand...

No, i did not...i know about the _Mothman_ 
Mothman - Wikipedia
i saw the movie 
*The Mothman Prophecies*


----------



## Death Angel

I was curious because "shadowmen" are a common sighting. I didn't realize that until I started talking to others about my experiences as a teenager. Seems everyone keeps the experience to themselves until they realize how common it is.

I vaguely remember the movie.

Shadowmen are demons. That seems to be universally agreed upon by those who KNOW  they saw something.

My experiences began when I began dabbling in the occult as a teenager. My encounters continued until I became a Christian at age 21. They didn't leave me until I REJECTED them (resist the devil and he will flee from you).

I told a friend in the church about my experiences. The next Sabbath he told me that he told his mother about my experiences and he was surprised when his mother told him she had very similar experiences herself. She wanted to talk to me about it because she kept these thing too herself all her life because she thought others would think she was crazy.

They never bothered me again once I rejected them and commanded them, in Jesus' Name, to leave me.


----------



## Dalia

Yes, I agree a shadow is not necessarily a ghost you talk about demons but in the video it is a ghost as for my personnal experience in Ottawa it is a ghost of a woman I saw .


----------

